# Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.



## Himmelskrieger (15. April 2013)

*Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

Ich möchte 2 PCs über eine Lan Verbindung miteinander verbinden, allerdings steht bei beiden PCs "Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk.

PC1: Win 8 Pro, Netzwerkkarte 1: Onboard (Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller) Gigabit, Netzwerkkarte 2: Realtek RTL8139 PCI 100mbit Karte (alt, aber läuft). Über beide Karten komme ich über den Repeter (TP-Link TL-WA830RE) in Netzwerk und ins Internet. Aber über keinen der beiden kann ich eine Netzwerkverbindung zu PC 2 herstellen.

PC2: Win Server 2012, Netzwekkarte 1: Onboard (so ne Nvidia teil, Treiber installiert). Komme mit der auch über den Repeter ins Netzwerk und ins wlan. 

Habe es mit einen normalen Patchkabel und einen Cross Over Kabel probiert, und den für das Netzwerk verwendeten Netzwerkkarten (jeweils die Onboard Karten) die IPs 192.168.1.2 bzw. 192.168.1.3 zugewiesen.

Allerdings steht bei beiden Systemen "Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk" Karten wurden deaktiviert und aktiviert, anderes Patchkabel hab ich probiert, auch an den Repeater angeschlossen wo es funktioniert. 

Jemand eine Idee wie ich zwichen den PC 1 mit Win 8 Pro, und PC2 mit Win Server 2012 eine Netzwerk Verbindung herstellen kann. Remote Verbindung sollte funktionieren, schön wäre es noch wenn der Server über PC1 ins Internet kommen würde.

Einen Switch oder einen funktionierenden der nicht verwendet Router habe ich leider nicht, nur einen gebrickten alten Speedport.

Hätte 2 300mbit Wlan Sticks, wäre schön wenn es aber über Lan laufen würde.


----------



## Dis.Grace (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

wenn du 2 PCs direkt miteinander Verbinden willst, brauchst du ein Crosskabel, damit sollte ens funktionieren.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*



Dis.Grace schrieb:


> wenn du 2 PCs direkt miteinander Verbinden willst, brauchst du ein Crosskabel, damit sollte ens funktionieren.


 
Habe ein Crossover Kabel probiert (hat vertauchte Kabel an einen Anschluss, und steht Crossover dran). 
Habe dieses probiert.

Wlan Stick hatte ich eben auch probiert, allerdings stürzte danach Win Server immer beim starten mit einen Bluescreen ab.
Den Treiber konnte ich im Abgesicherten Modus ohne Netzwerk entfernen und er läuft nun wieder.

An Programmen die installiert sind kann es nicht liegen, sind nur die Treiber für die Onboard Netzwerk Karte und die Netzwerkkarte die im PC1 verbaut ist installiert, sonst nur was mitgeliefert wird von Windows.

Sicherheitseinstellungen fürs Netzwerk und Internet habe auch komplett runtergeschraubt.


----------



## Dis.Grace (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

hm.. also, du kommst mit dem Server und dem PC ins Netz, kannst aber nicht via LAN kommunizieren? Komisch.. Ich kenne es nur, dass XP und Win7 Probleme in der Kommunikation haben..


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

Ja, also über beide Karten am PC1 (Client) komme ich über den Repeter über eine Lan Verbindung ins Internet, das selbe mit den Server, der kommt wenn er über ein normales Lan Kabel verbunden ist wie der PC1 über den Repeter ins Netzwerk und Internet.

Auf den Server sind die Nvidia All in One Treiber installiert, hab dadurch eine Netzwerksteuerrung von Nvidia, habe dort den Energiesparmodus deaktiviert, half nix, an den anderen habe ich nix geändert weil ich nicht wusste was genau das ist.

XP>7 Problem kann es nicht sein, läuft ja auf beiden wenn man so will Windows 8, einmal in der Pro Version, und einmal Server Version.

Edit: Habe ihn jetzt an den Router direkt über Lan Angeschlossen, funktioniert problemlos. Über Speedtest.net schafft der auch fast die komplette Bandbreite des Vertrages. Ping ist <1ms - 1ms was denke ich ok ist da es über Wlan läuft. Remotedesktop klappte. Allerdings ging die Doppelsteckdose wo Telefone, Router und der PC nachdem ich ihn das 2. mal Angeschlossen hatte (noch nicht gestartet!) nicht mehr. Sicherung war keine draußen. Überlastet dürfte es kaum sein, PC ~250w, Router und Telefon sind vielleicht 50w übertrieben gerechnet.

Aber eine Lösung um eine Verbindung zwichen PC1>Server herzustellen hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## shadie (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

hab da eine Idee.

Rechtsklick auf das Zeichen der Lanverbindung --> dann Netzwerk und Freigabecenter --> dann erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen änder--> dort die Netzwerkerkennung anschalten Datei und Druckerfreigabe und wenn benötigt Freigabe des öffentlichen Ordners.


Dann Windowstaste und Remoteverbindung eingeben und auf Remotedesktopverbindung zulassen, dort dann entsprechende Einstellung anklicken.
Das machst du für beide Rechner dann gehts.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*



shadie schrieb:


> hab da eine Idee.
> 
> Rechtsklick auf das Zeichen der Lanverbindung --> dann Netzwerk und Freigabecenter --> dann erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen änder--> dort die Netzwerkerkennung anschalten Datei und Druckerfreigabe und wenn benötigt Freigabe des öffentlichen Ordners.
> 
> ...


 
Danke!, es läuft nun. Remotedesktop und Dateizugriff laufen. Allerdings besteht keine Internet Verbindung auf den Server. Ist dies möglich?

Netzwerk wird bei beiden als Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk angezeigt.

Mit einen normalen Patch Kabel funktioniert es auch (sollte es auch nach Wikipedia).


----------



## shadie (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

normaler PC Netzwerkkarte Onboard ist mit dem Router verbunden? und dann die 100mbit Karte mti dem server richtig?

Hast du die IP automatisch vergeben lassen oder fest eingestellt?
Wenn fest eingestellt lass WIndows mal bitte alles automatisch ziehen (insofern das dein Router akzeptiert)


Dass jetzt wenigstens die Verbindung unter den Rechnern schon mal läuft freut mich, bin a auch oft drüber gestolpert daher hat sich das eingeprägt.


----------



## shadie (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

Mal noch eine andere Frage, woher hast du ein in der Basisvariante 500 € teures Serverbetriebssystem ? 
Würde mir das auch gerne anschaffen statt WHS 2011


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

Ich hab sogar die Datacenter (aber nicht aktiviert auf den Server)^^. 

Bekommst du hier als "Einweglizenz" kostenlos, kannst nur 1x über das Internet aktivieren , danach nur noch über Telefone. 
Brauchst zum Verifizieren z.B. eine ISIC Karte. Musst dafür Schüler, Student, Auszubildender sein um die beantragen zu können, kostet 12€, dafür gibs Windows Server und Visual Studio gratis von MS, und noch par andere Software. 
https://www.dreamspark.com/Product/Product.aspx?productid=42


----------



## shadie (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

Verdammt seit 2 Jahren aus der Ausbildung raus -.- dann bleibe ich bei WHS 2011 die 500 € zahle ich nicht 
Eventuell bekomme ich es ja noch reduziert von einem meiner Händler, mal sehen wen ich da nötigen kann 

hat das mit dem Internet bei dir jetzt geklappt?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

Nein, weiß nicht wie, und ob es überhobt geht.
Kann man das Internet über den PC freigeben damit andere Computer an diesen über eine andere Netzwerkkarte darauf zugreifen können?

Weiß jemand zufällig wie ich unter Windows Server 2012 eine Netzwerkfestplatte einrichte? , man soll über das Lan Netzwerk Zugriff auf die eine Partition haben. Wenn es nötig wäre hätte ich noch eine ganze Festplatte dafür.


----------



## shadie (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*

Wenn du alle so gemacht hast wie ich es geschrieben habe kannst du das im Arbeitsplatz in dieser neuen super tollen leiste machen 

Da durchsucht der Rechner dann dein Netzwerk nach verfügbaren PC´s udn schaut nach, welche Ordner freigegeben sind.
Vorraussetzung ist dafür natürlich, dass du dann die gesamte Partition unter Eigenschaften freigegeben hast für jeden.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Verbindung über 2 PC funktioniert nicht.*



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn du alle so gemacht hast wie ich es geschrieben habe kannst du das im Arbeitsplatz in dieser neuen super tollen leiste machen
> 
> Da durchsucht der Rechner dann dein Netzwerk nach verfügbaren PC´s udn schaut nach, welche Ordner freigegeben sind.
> Vorraussetzung ist dafür natürlich, dass du dann die gesamte Partition unter Eigenschaften freigegeben hast für jeden.


 
Habs jetzt hinbekommen, hätte gedacht das wäre komplizierter. 
Aber nur Partition>Freigabe (mit Vollzugriff), das war alles. Und am PC unter als Netzwerkfestplatte hinzufügen.

Achja, sind ~55mb/s-65mb/s gut für eine HDD mit 5200 Umdrehungen die etwas älter ist?
Der Wert ist beim kopieren vom Windows Server 2012 Iso.
Schreibt in etwa mit 50-70mb/s.

Edit: Internet Verbindung habe ich nun hinbekommen.
Wlan Stick reingesteckt, und win 8 Beta Treiber für das Gerät UB95 (TL-WN821N) installiert, Stick reinstecken und verbinden. 
So sieht es jetzt aus, verbunden über 2 TL-WN821N Wlan Sticks, doppelt hält bekanntlich besser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

